# i didnt even know hedgehogs could do this



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

it most be really scared . has anyone hedgie doone this before?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A handful of people have had their hedgies do that (called the "scream of death") in the middle of sleeping (possibly from a nightmare) or seemingly for no reason. Some have said their hedgehog would do it out of frustration, and sometimes they do it out of pain or fear. I never heard Lily do it once, but it just depends on the hog. That video has been linked/discussed before, if I remember right, that hedgehog was just really upset about having to be at the vet's and was throwing a tantrum about it.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

2/3 of the hedgehogs I've had have never done it, or I have ever heard it. And my current girl did it once in her sleep and it scared the living crap out of me. Thought there was a crying baby in the closet beside her cage or something. O.O


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

My first hedgehog Snoball did that when the vet scruffed her. It was all very dramatic! She acted like he was killing her...My husband goes "Geez, I haven't ever heard her do THAT before!" :shock:


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've seen a handful of videos on YouTube and had to research it because I couldn't believe that awful sound was coming out of a tiny hedgie! I've only had Henry a few months now but if I ever heard that coming from his cage it would probably scare the crap out of me!
[attachment=0:w54ov40n]image.jpg[/attachment:w54ov40n]


----------



## Nathiriel (Nov 30, 2012)

Buddy did it once while asleep, I woke up in a panic trying to figure out what on earth was going on. Pulled him out of his pouch expecting the worse and he snuffled at us as usual. Checked him over and nothing. Just a bad dream I guess. Weirdest noise I have ever heard.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had it happen here numerous times. Sometimes I discovered the reason, other times, no clue. 

One time Pebbles was trying to come out of her igloo and a front nail was caught on her bag and pulling it along with her. What better thing to do but sit there and scream. She had everyone in the house on the run. 

After cleaning Emma's cage one time, we didn't put it back exactly how HRH Miss Emma wanted. She sat in the middle of her cage and screamed until we fixed her cage. 

Widget would do a quieter version of the scream whenever I tipped him on his back further than he wanted to be. At first I thought that perhaps being tipped on his back was somehow hurting him, but nope, he just didn't like it. :lol:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nancy said:


> One time Pebbles was trying to come out of her igloo and a front nail was caught on her bag and pulling it along with her. What better thing to do but sit there and scream. She had everyone in the house on the run.
> 
> After cleaning Emma's cage one time, we didn't put it back exactly how HRH Miss Emma wanted. She sat in the middle of her cage and screamed until we fixed her cage.
> 
> Widget would do a quieter version of the scream whenever I tipped him on his back further than he wanted to be. At first I thought that perhaps being tipped on his back was somehow hurting him, but nope, he just didn't like it. :lol:


Oh my, I had a laugh at these. What brats! :lol:


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow.  All of the sudden I could here Snickers let out a scream... Oh well, it is a pretty funny when they are such little divas. :lol:


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

The story about Emma made me laugh. I just picture a little hedge getting place back into her nicely cleaned cage, taking a look around and deciding to get your attention by throwing a fit. Little diva is right!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: I always love reading Nancy's stories, she's got some fantastic ones! Little diva hedgies.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Litchi did that once or twince while sleeping. I swear I was about to have a heart attack :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Zombie has done it once or twice while sleeping. And every now and then we hear it from the hedgehog room - rush in, and of course everyone is sound asleep, and there's no possible way to tell who's responsible. So far it's only been the sleep-screams.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

wow ! i
I've never heard it before tell this video


----------



## justminick (Feb 20, 2013)

My hedgie, Sonni, did this one night when I had him at my mom's house with my for Christmas eve. He was in his travel cage while I was asleep and peed it so much that it became full. He cried and woke me up so I could clean it for him.  I was so proud of him for it.


----------

